# smf on 97 rock Buffalo, N.Y.



## bbqpitstop (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure if this will work folks, but in the process of plugging our restaurant on 97 Rock, out of Buffalo N.Y. I'm going to attempt to plug the smoking meat forums as well. Here is the link I have so that those of you in Guatamala can here it too.....


http://players.eonstreams.com/FastAim/Player/Player.php?PlayerID=563

We're smokin up a storm here at Desperados to feed our local goof ball DJ's....I hope you can listen in at 8 a.m. this morning if your up at this god awful hour........lord knows I could use some sleep...hope I get all the comments in I need to.............

WISH ME LUCK AND GOOD FORTUNE WILL YA?


----------



## bbqpitstop (Jan 4, 2008)

UH, THAT WOULD BE "HEAR" IT TOO..........I'M NOT ILLERATE, JUST DAMNED TIRED...LOL.....................LET'S SEE HOW DELIRIOUS i AM WITH OUR LOCAL SNORTIN NORTON DJ IN THE MORNING....

COULD BE PRETTY GOOFY I'M SURE... LET ME KNOW IF YA HEAR IT..........AND YES, I AM UP FOR ALL THE CRITICISM I CAN GET............


----------



## bbq bubba (Jan 4, 2008)

You have to sign up and log in to listen..............good luck!!


----------

